# Ever Heard A Song That You Couldn't Find Ever Again?



## Catolo (Nov 15, 2017)

I remember, back when I was young and watched DirectTV, I left it on the obscure 9000s channels where music stations were on. 

I can specifically recall the sound of the guitar, soft chorus, the trio of trumpets blowing at the same time, a subtle bass in the background.

This was all within 15 seconds or so of a piece of the entire song. It's been in my head for likely 6 to 7 years now and I gave up searching. It was an instrumental, I remember the cover art they showed but not the names. How was I possibly going to find it when many songs are released yearly? Especially songs without any lyrics, those are damn well impossible to specifically find. I've already tried Soundhound, Shazam and they cannot recognize it. 

Has anything likt this happened to you fellas?

I'm pretty sure I'll die not knowing the name.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 18, 2017)

If you can remember the cover art, have you tried searching for that? Maybe that will bring you success.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 18, 2017)

There's a specific 'infected Mushroom' that i've been searching for since 2003-ish. A friend of mine had it on a mix CD of video game sound tracks he had, mixed with other songs. it was one of the first of their songs that i'd heard and i've been a huge fan of theirs ever since. i just can't find that one first song. The CD is long gone, my friend nor i have those MP3s anymore and despite owning 'infected Mushroom's' entire discography of albums and singles (to MY knowledge), i still can't find that ooooone song.


----------



## Catolo (Nov 19, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> If you can remember the cover art, have you tried searching for that? Maybe that will bring you success.



I did, but it went to the point where even google images couldn't bring up more cover art.. x3


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 19, 2017)

Occasionally I'll hear something and do whatever I can to figure out what it was that I just heard. Usually that would be in a movie, and usually that can be quickly resolved, but some stuff may be nearly impossible to place if you don't at least have a clip to share with others who might know it. So it goes. It's really fun when it can goes the other way, e.g.: when I'm listening to something from the 18th century and then a theme hops out from the work that I recognize instantly from where it was obviously reused by later artists perhaps just because the original work's message was so resounding.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

I heard too many songs i can't find


----------



## Dr. Pidget (Feb 16, 2018)

One day, you will finally find that song, and it will be the most disappointing moment of your life.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, I have a vivid memory of hearing a song that I'm sure was played on a John Peel show in the 90s.  It had a crudely strummed guitar and a New York sounding female voice reciting lyrics about an art student who became a little too obsessed with life drawing.  I've googled the bits of lyric I can remember many times, and come up with nothing.  I'm beginning to think that I must have dreamed it...


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ooooooooh, that's happened to me. I tried forever to find this one 45 where I even knew the artists name, but could never find: Danbert Nobacon. But I could only vaguely recall the songs on it...finally, I happened buy it, 'Bigger than Jesus', on Ebay.

But then, there's music on the radio that I've heard, and not found, especially classical. 

Generally, if there's lyrics, Google has worked, eventually.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 16, 2018)

There was a song I heard in 2006 that I liked a lot, but I never saw what it was called and I could only remember the main riff and intro. I couldn't remember what the lyrics were, or the band's name, or anything. 
Almost 10 years later I came across it by accident. It was one of the best feelings ever. The song was just as good as I remember it.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 17, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ooooooooh, that's happened to me. I tried forever to find this one 45 where I even knew the artists name, but could never find: Danbert Nobacon. But I could only vaguely recall the songs on it...finally, I happened buy it, 'Bigger than Jesus', on Ebay.
> 
> But then, there's music on the radio that I've heard, and not found, especially classical.
> 
> Generally, if there's lyrics, Google has worked, eventually.



Wasn't Mr NoBacon in Chumbawumba?  The name rings a bell. 
I have never managed to find the song I was stumped over, even though I could remember several lines of lyrics;

"His art teacher was adamant that his talents be pursued. 
She had in mind a still life, he had in mind a nude"

"He liked to paint his girlfriend, and all his girlfriend's friends,
And anybody nude that anybody recommends"

I think there was more, but it ended with

"They were shocked, when they knocked,
And his bedroom door was locked"


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

There is one, called “She’s got love” by some very obscure British band in the late 80s that I can’t remember the name of.  The one full part of the lyrics I remember went

_She don’t like your arms, covered in urine and cow dung, 
but every night you hold her tight, oh so tight
it ends in a frenzy and a sexual fight

But she’s got love, and that’s from above._

Never been able to find that song again.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 17, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yes, I have a vivid memory of hearing a song that I'm sure was played on a John Peel show in the 90s.  It had a crudely strummed guitar and a New York sounding female voice reciting lyrics about an art student who became a little too obsessed with life drawing.  I've googled the bits of lyric I can remember many times, and come up with nothing.  I'm beginning to think that I must have dreamed it...


Peel used to play some gloriously obscure stuff didn’t he?  I miss that show even now,


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 20, 2018)

It was a few years ago like about 3 or 4 years ago or more give or take when I heard this tragic song it was about drowning and it was so beautifully depressing and it made me so intoxicated with psychotropic vides that  I must find this song again but the band is so obscure and I think they may be only a one hit wonder this song really sent me into a dismal aquatic void full of spirted dreadful doomed serenity with each sound and word.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 4, 2018)

I actually have been pretty lucky. I can usually remember lyrics well enough to find it through a quick search.
Except instrumentals. Then I'm screwed, and the memory of the song will haunt me for years to come.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2018)

This thread speaks to me on a spiritual level, holy shit. 

There's a lot of songs I've heard but have never found. That list is long, too.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

I had but I found it about 18 years later...

I'd link it but the site was some extremely obscure Korean site I had to translate to track the stream once I'd finally figured the name out.

The song was "Milligan's Hill" by Doctor Badbreath.

Here's what Youtube has. Part of a live performance of the song.






Brace yourself for Scottish Newfy music...


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Now I'm looking for the dang Korean site again...

EDIT: I found it! I found the whole album actually, but Milligan's Hill was my favorite song on it when my grandpa used to listen to this nonsense on road trips.

darkmp3.su: Doctor Badbreath "Tourin' The Two-Step"

(Just in case anyone else has awful taste in music...)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah I've had this one song in my head for years and can't find it. It's this guys singing a chorus "Oh ah ooh oh ah oh ah, OOH OH." repeat. You'll never figure out what it is from that tho and I can't repeat it well enough for a program to decipher it. ;-;


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes 2 of them come to mind

Back in the late 90s I heard this very pop / dance song I was into. After about a year or so I stopped hearing it on the radio, and I had no idea who sung it or what the track title was. Fast forward to 2016, I heard it again randomly on a streaming site (which is now gone) and quickly wrote it down, typed it in YouTube and saved the song. Needless to say I was thrilled to hear it again.

In the early 2000s there was this song I heard on a commercial where when it came on I was like ""sweet, this song is on!!". I didn't know the artist or the song title but after 2 years the commercial vanished along with that song. About a year later that same song randomly came on in my dreams and I made up words to it to finish the song. Fast forward to 2017, I heard the song again on a streaming site! (that is still around). A song that has been evading me for along time, just so happened to resurface. I saved the song to YouTube and I was glowing with joy.

2 Songs that I really liked happened to disappear and reappear around the same time frame.

Referencing: Donna Lewis - I love you always forever and Air - Playground love


----------

